# Anyone ever used Xtreme Gardening Mycos?



## clucker50 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just picked up a pack of this for $2.99 at my local hydro shop and was curious as to whether anyone here has had any good/bad experiences with this? Ive google searched it and cant seem to really find too many customer reviews on it. Just wondering if anyone here has used it for their plants and if so did you see much of a difference in growth.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 7, 2012)

That's funny...I just bought a pack of this today and worked it into the soil of several of my plants. I got the Kelp Meal also. We'll see how it goes! What size package did you get for 2.99? I paid 11.99 for 2.2lbs!


----------



## clucker50 (Jul 10, 2012)

Its just a small pack they had in a box on the counter, the package says it will take care of 6 plants. I asked my hydro guy about it and he told me he used it on his tomatoes this year and theyre already twice the size of his neighbors. Hopefully it works on mary jane just as well as it worked on his maters! Guess your right and we'll just have to wait and see how it goes since its looking like theres not alot of people out there who have tried it yet. I transplanted one of my babies 2 days ago and sprinkled some all around in the transplant hole in the new pot and i can alreay tell the within the last 2 days its already grown 2 inches. Not sure if it has anything to do with the mykos but if it does then I'll definitely be using this in my future grows.


----------



## robdogg (Jul 16, 2012)

I bought a few bags of it back in May for some outdoor....unfortunately they got mixed up and got lost with the rest of the plants. So it was hard to say if it worked


----------



## chipmunkproof (Jul 16, 2012)

I am currently growing 6 plants and I did mykos in 3 of them. The three with mykos are noticeably healthier. They look nicer and even seem to have more growth and bud weight on them so far.


----------



## darkstar01 (Jul 16, 2012)

chipmunkproof said:


> I am currently growing 6 plants and I did mykos in 3 of them. The three with mykos are noticeably healthier. They look nicer and even seem to have more growth and bud weight on them so far.


I have 18 plants, and I used about 5 mini bags of Extreme gardening mycos, each bag is supposed to handle 6 plants, but I wanted more density for faster growth rate. I used about 1/4th a bag per plant didn't just put it on top, I layered it and mixed it up in each layer while filling the pots with soil, also mixed in perlite. Soil formula I'm using is Formula 707.

For plants that are already established you can use a drill bit on the sides of the pot at an angle towards the root mass, once you have a hole you can fill it up with mycos and then a little soil on top... I did about 3 auger sites around the plants angled towards the root mass, but not directly into the root mass... that way the mycos would grow Toward the root mass not out from the root mass... Buds are growing pretty big on 3 of the pre-established plants, while the new plants will have mycos all throughout the soil from top to bottom. You could also use the powdered mycos from extreme gardening that could be used for hydro or pre-established plants just mix with water and water with it every time you water for about 2-3 weeks, that way you have a nice dense mycos network.

Don't over water your plants, that will kill the plant and the mycos.


----------



## stak (Jul 16, 2012)

darkstar01 said:


> You could also use the powdered mycos from extreme gardening that could be used for hydro or pre-established plants just mix with water and water with it every time you water for about 2-3 weeks, that way you have a nice dense mycos network.
> 
> Don't over water your plants, that will kill the plant and the mycos.



How can something that is water soluble be killed by too much water?


----------



## darkstar01 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have read that molasses also helps mycos grow, i.e. give it to the carbohydrates/nutrients it needs to thrive and it will in return help your plants grow. Mycos work by a symbiotic parasitic relationship. Mycos attach to the root system extending the reach of your roots to pickup more nutrients for the plants, in return the plant shares a little water and fertilizer with the mycos.


----------



## darkstar01 (Jul 16, 2012)

I think it mainly has to do with oxygen content in the water, with enough oxygen saturation your mycos should be fine in a hydro situation. But I would think with stagnant water mycos would die, or in the least not grow very well.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 17, 2012)

stak said:


> How can something that is water soluble be killed by too much water?


I use this as my mycorrhizae additive to my organic soil. It was the first bag I saw at the grow shop for the fungus. I think it works fine. I'm using it now outside and inside. 

I know what darkstar is saying though - when you add the mycos to the soil, it seems to hold moisture in the soil much longer than if you don't have it. so just consider watering less often than you had to before. 

sometimes you'll get one of these - no worries - the soil is happy


----------

